# PC aufrüsten Plz 78VS, RW, TUT



## Kkjell (5. November 2013)

*PC aufrüsten Plz 78VS, RW, TUT*

Nabend,
ich musste so eben feststellen das mein Rechner ca. 4 Jahre alt, Vista, Nvidia GTX 295... COD Ghosts nicht packt (allein wegen Vista)
Technisch habe ich sehr wenig Ahung, deshalb ist meine Frage ob hier jemand aus dem Raum 78 VS, TUT, RW... ist, der mich beraten und auch die Teile einbauen kann,
würde mich sehr freuen,
lg


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Was hast Du denn genau für Bauteile? prozessor, RAM usw. ? Ein Tool wie CPU-Z kann Dir da helfen, wenn du nichts genaues weißt 

Die GTX 295 ist eine veraltete und sehr stromfressende Karte, die sollte schleunigst raus, das könntest Du auch problemlos selber machen.


Und was wolltest Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Kkjell (5. November 2013)

Danke für die Antwort,
Vista
intel core 2 quad CPU Q 9550 2,83 GHz
8GB RAM

sehe ich jetzt auf den ersten Blick, was fehlt noch wichtiges?

Kosten spielen keine primäre Rolle


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Für den Prozessor bekommst du auf ebay locker hundert Euro, für das Board wenn es ein gutes ist 30-50 und für den DDR 2 Ram nochmal 70 Euro mindestens, eher mehr. Das Lohnt sich schonmal 
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kannst du mir die Teile natürlich auch schenken :p

Sag mal was ungefähres, manche sagen, Kosten spielen keine Rolle und meinen 500 €, andere 2000 oder mehr. Beides macht keinen Sinn, nebenher gesagt.
Für 700-1100 Euro bekommt man aber schon gute Gaming PCs. Wenn du dich in dieser Spanne aufhälst wirst du bestimmt glücklich 
Da könntest du neben einem i5 (z.B. i5 4670) und einem neun Board und 8 GB DDR3 Ram eine AMD R9 280X einabuen und hättest nach Abzügen für Gehäuse, Netzteil und Festplatte zum Beispiel noch genug Geld für eine SSD, die Anwendungen unter Windows gefühlt beschleunigt.
Also hau mal raus, was dir ungefähr vorschwebt


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Zum ersten: Deine alten Teile sind EINZELN noch sehr begehrt, da es keine Quadcores wie Deinen im Handel gibt, manche aber noch einen suchen, weil sie nicht ALLES neu kaufen wollen. Auch das RAM: DDR2 bringt gebraucht so viel wie die gleiche Menge DDR3 (was für aktuelle PCs der Standard ist) NEU kostet. ICH würde also CPU, Board und RAM einzeln verkaufen, da machst Du noch ne Menge Kohle mit, die CPU ist zb von der Leistung her an sich nur 50€ wert. 

Selbst ohne CPU-Verkauf würde eine Grafikkarte wie die AMD R9 270X für ca 170€ schon unheimlich viel bringen. Die CPU wird dann aber in manchen Games ein wenig zur Bremse - es wird wohl nicht WEGEN der CPU ruckeln, aber es kann sein, dass Du nur 30-40 Bilder pro Sekunde hast und mit ner modernen CPU direkt das Doppelte. Dabei rede ich von einem Core i5-4570 für 170€, dazu ein Mainboard für 70€ und 2x4B DDR3-1600-RAM für 70€, also ca 310€.

Zusammengefasst: Board, CPU, RAM ca 310€, Grafikkarte 170€, macht 480€, und der PC wäre schon sehr gut. ABER als Grafikkarte eine R9 280X für weitere ca 80€ Aufpreis würde nochmal 30% mehr bringen, also ca, 560€ als Komplettpaket. und das wäre dann ein PC, bei dem man echt nicht NOCH mehr ausgeben kann, jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll - die nächste Steigerung bekommst Du da erst mit weiteren ca 100€, und das sind dann nur ca 10-15%, du wärst also für 560€ Aufrüstung bei absoluter "Oberklasse", danach kommt nur noch "HighEnd", wo Du aber auch "High Geldrausschmiss" hast  

Gehäuse brauchst Du ja kein neues, Festplatte und DVD-LW vermutlich auch nicht, außer die haben noch das alte IDE und noch kein Sata => http://www.computer-hardware-explained.com/image-files/sata-vs-ide-labelled.jpg und wenn das Netzteil für die GTX 295 reichte, dann sicher auch für eine moderne Top-Karte. lt sieh mal nach, was für ein Netzteil Du genau hast.


Und Vista: geht CoD Ghosts damit echt nicht? Also, ne 100% reguläre win6 64Bit-Version kostet ca 80€ (Home Premium OEM). 


FALLS Du keinen findest zum helfen beim Bauen oder es Dir zu schwer ist, das selber zu machen: es gibt Shops wie harwareversand.de , die für 20€ euch alles zusammenbauen - Gehäuse, Netzteil, 1000GB Festplatte, DVD-LW - das wären weitere ca 150-180€, also ein GANZ komplett neuer Top-PC mit Windows käm dich wohl ca. 850€


----------



## Kkjell (6. November 2013)

Klingt alles sehr gut, ich schreib euch grad nochmal die kompletten Daten von der Rechnung damals:

CPU: Intel Core 2 QUad Q9550
FAN: Coolmaster HyperTX2
MBO: Gigabye GA- EP45-DS3 So. 775
GRA: GeForce GTX 295
RAM: 4x Samsung 2GB DIMM DDR2-800
HDD: 1TB Samsung Sprintpoint F 1 HD103UJ
ODD: LG GH-22LS30 SATA DVD Brenner
PSU: 750W Energon/Combat Power
CHA: Coolmaster Elite 330
CFA: Arctic Cooling 120mm Lüfter AF12025L

Welche Marken bei Grafik würdet ihr bevorzugen?

DIe Frage ist jetzt für mich, neuen Rechner oder Aurüsten, der ist ja ert 4,5 Jahre alt.

@JoghurtWaldfrüchte:
Budget hätte ich gesagt 500-700€


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

4,5 Jahre ist zwar nicht soo viel, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass sich die Leistung von Computern jedes Jahr nahezu verdoppelt schon eine ganze Menge.
Wenn du allerdings erstmal damit zufrieden bist, fluessig zu spielen (Herbboys prognostizierte 30-40 FPS) reicht eine Grafikkarte erstmal aus mit 170 Euro.

Allerdings werden ja aus deinen 500-700 Euro mindestens 650-850/900 Euro. Da koenntest du dir zu Herbboys Vorschlaegen erstens die R9 280X kaufen UND noch eine SSD, falls du den Comfort haben moechtest:
SSD: News, Test, Tipps, Specials, Bilder, Videos, Download
Trotzdem kaemst du uber 660Euro schwer hinaus, sodass du dein Budget nichtmal ganz ausschoepfen musst.


----------



## Kkjell (6. November 2013)

das klingt super,
was für ein board, cpu, ram und ssd kanst du empfehlen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Einen i5, z.B. den i5 4570/4670(K falls zum uebertakten) : Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150

Ein H87 Board (bzw ein Z87 Board zum uebertakten) : Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX
Welches sich gut zum Uebertakten eignen wuerde weiss ich leider nicht wirklich.

Beim Ram einfach 8GB mit 1600 Mhz, z.B.: 8GB Kingston ValueRAM PC3-12800U CL11

Bei der SSD wuerde ich 128GB oder 256 GB nehmen, je nachdem was du bereit bist auszugeben.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Kkjell schrieb:


> Klingt alles sehr gut, ich schreib euch grad nochmal die kompletten Daten von der Rechnung damals:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core 2 QUad Q9550
> FAN: Coolmaster HyperTX2
> ...


 Also, die CPU ist wie gesagt begehrt, da bekommst Du ca 100-120€. Das Board ist auch eines der besseren: 50-70€. Und fürs RAM 30-40€. Alles sind ebay-Preise der letzten Wochen. Zusammen also sicher 180€ oder mehr

Neu kaufen würde ich dann einen Core i5-4570 ca 170€, ein Mainboard für ca 80€ wie zB ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) oder MSI B85-G43 (7816-003R) und dazu dann 2x4GB RAM DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V - da hängt es vom Shop ab, was der grad auf Lager hat. Ich selber hab mit hardwareversand.de gute Erfahrungen, da wäre zB der RAM hier ne Möglichkeit: 8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9

Das kostet dich dann also ca 320€, abzüglich der alten Teile sind das dann wohl nicht mehr als 150€ für eine Top-CPU, Board und mehr RAM als Du jetzt hast.



> HDD: 1TB Samsung Sprintpoint F 1 HD103UJ
> ODD: LG GH-22LS30 SATA DVD Brenner
> PSU: 750W Energon/Combat Power
> CHA: Coolmaster Elite 330
> CFA: Arctic Cooling 120mm Lüfter AF12025L


 Das könntest Du alles behalten, wobei das Netzteil ein sehr billiges ist, schlechter als ein Markenmodelle mit 500W - vielleicht da lieber ein neues holen, auch weil Netzteile nach 5-6 Jahren deutlich nachlassen bei der Effizienz und es bei einem günstigeren Modell noch schneller schwächer wird. Da verbrätst Du dann unnötig Strom und erhöhst die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. 

Dieses hier zB Seasonic S12II-430 Bronze, 430 Watt ca 52€

Jetzt sind wir mit CPU&co also bei ca 370€

Grafikkarte: Die R9 280X wäre halt echt top, ist aber aktuell bei vielen Shops vergriffen - kann aber schon übers Wochenende wieder verfügbar sein PCIe im Preisvergleich das sind dann also 630€, plus win7 64bit Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) dann bist Du etwas über 700€ - mit Verkauf der alten Teile aber bei maximal 550€

Ne SSD mit 120GB dazu, da kommen nochmal 80€ drauf - und fals u das vorhast, dann könntest Du überlegen, ob Du nicht gleich nen kompletten PC bauen lässt  fehlt ja jetz nur noch das Gehäuse, und Deine alte Festplatte kannst Du ja selber nachträglich noch einbauen. Das sähe dann so aus:

bei hardwareversand.de http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 die bisher genannten Teile alle selber zu einem PC zusammenfügen plus ein Gehäuse wie zB Zalman Z5 Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil und ne SSD für Windows Crucial M500 120GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm damit läuft Windows gefühlt viel schneller, weil die kleinen Alltagsdinge superschnell geladen werden. Win7 wird Dir dann sogar für die ca 80e, die es halt kostet, mitinstalliert, wenn Du das bei dem PC-Konfigurator dazufügst. Dann wären das mit SSD und Gehäuse 820€ OHNE den Erlös aus deinen alten Teilen, MIT dem Erlös aber maximal 670€, und Deine alte Festplatte kannst Du wie gesagt selber sehr einfach einbauen.

Ach so: ein passabler CPU-Kühler kostet ca 20-225€, zB Scythe Katana 4. Dein alter könnte passen, aber bei dem Alter fehlen vermutlich die Befestigungen für den modernen Sockel 1150.


Und so oder so: wenn es Dir zu viel ist, kannst Du auch nur die AMD R9 270X nehmen - die kostet wie oben verlinkt ca 170-180€. Selbst die ist schon mind 60% schneller als Deine GTX 295, und die neue CPU bringt ja auch noch einen Zusatzschub


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Da wuerde ich persoenlich aber lieber auf die SSD verzichten, als auf die Grafikpower, die SSD bringt ja in spielen nichts... 
Aber muss jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## Kkjell (6. November 2013)

Ich geh am Freitag mal zu nem PC Shop, werd den mal auf diese Komponenten ansprechen und dann muss ich mal schauen was das kosten würde


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Ja, bedenke nur, dass Internethändler oftmals günstiger sind


----------



## Kkjell (6. November 2013)

definitiv! ich hab aber wirklich wenig Ahnung, würde den Rechner wahrscheinlich runinieren =(


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Kein Problem - aber die Händler vor Ort haben oft leider gar nicht die Chance, auch nur ansatzweise die Onlinepreise zu bieten, da sie nicht die großen Stückzahlen einkaufen.  Selbst die Offline-Ladenlokale von 2-3 großen Onlineanbietern sind schon idR mind 10% teurer, obwohl DIE noch von den hohen Stückzahlen profitieren.

Ist halt die Frage, wie "krass" es ist oder auch nicht - evlt. hat ein "kleiner" Laden noch nicht mal eine der neuen AMD-Karten, wenn da selten mal ein "Gamer" was kauft   aber frag mal, evlt. kann man auch sogar was aushandeln, dass ein Teil vom Shop kommt und du andere Dinge wiederum selber beschaffst, der laden sie aber mit einbaut.


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Darf ich nochmal alles zusmmen fassen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150
Grafik: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express
Motherboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX
RAM: 8GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL9  oder  8GB Kingston ValueRAM PC3-12800U CL11 
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm  =>  nötig?
System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
Kühler: Seasonic S12II-430 Bronze, 430 Watt

Das sind dann knapp 800€

Hab ich alles richtig notiert, verwechselt oder fehlt noch irgendwas? 
Wie wichtig ist SSD für meine Bedürfnisse?
Reichen 8GB RAM langfristig??


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Oder ist es sinnvoll diesen Rechner so z.B. bei Hardwareversand zusammengebaut zu bestellen und das Laufwerk dann selbst einzubauen?
Was für ne Festplatte wäre dann gut? 
Wegen des Netzteil, dieser Seasonic S12II-430 Bronze, 430 Watt ist nicht im Konfigurator auszuwählen, was gits für alternativen, was ist mit dem Seasonic M12II-650, 650 Watt, 80PLUS Bronze, würde dieser auch passen?

Soll ich die Netzwerkkarte und Soundkarte von meinem alten Rechner nehmen? Ist dies leicht umzubauen und inbetrieb zu nehmen?

FRAGEN ÜBER FRAGEN

Würde sich einer von euch vlt. die Mühe machen mal ein PC so zu konfigurieren und mir n Link zu schicken, das wäre toll, will kein unsinn zusammen basteln


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

800 Euro sind fuer den PC ok, ist das der Preis, den dein Haendler bietet?

Es fehlt an sich nichts, du uebernimmst ja dein Gehaeuse und die Festplatte+Laufwerk.
Wenn du das nicht selber machen willst, waehle bei Hardwareversand im Konfigurator einfach aus, dass die dir den zusammenbauen, im Moment fuer 5 Euro. Das Netzteil kannst du nicht auswaehlen, weil der Grafikkartenhersteller angibt, dass die Karte mindestens 600W braucht. Das ist aber Schwachsinn. Das ist fuer Leute mit noname Netzteilen, damit selbst die das noch schaffen. Ein Markennetzteil mit 450-550W reicht locker. Also bequiet, corsair oder thermaltake, etc. Das koenntest du einfach extra in den Warenkorb legen und selber einbauen oder, wenn du das wirklich nicht willst vor Ort machen lassen (teuer!) oder ein teureres nehmen.

Ich hab jetzt deine Komponenten mal bei Hardwareversand eingefuegt. das waeren 774,99 inkl. Windows, also musst du das Netzteil noch addieren. Der Screenshot ist zu gross??? ok, kommt wenn ich wieder zuhause bin 
Vll schaut aber besser nochmal jemand anders drueber.
Dein Gehaeuse war auch ATX?


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Ich bin am überlegen auch ein neues gehäuse + festplatte zu nehmen, die würden dann windows direkt installieren und mit den Halterungen hätte ich da kein Stress.

Was für ne Festplatte ist sinnvoll? langt 1TB?

Wäre der Lüfter: Seasonic M12II-650, 650 Watt, 80PLUS Bronze auch kompatibel?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Ja, kannst du natuerlich machen. Waere fuer dich am einfachsten und du hast sowas wie USB 3.0 an der Front.
Wenn du wirklich eine neue Festplatte nehmen willst, langt 1TB eigentlich aus, kommt natuerlich auf dich an.
Die Seagate Barracuda wird oefters genommen, als Beispiel.

Das ist ein Netzteil  Das ware gradezu ueberdimensioniert. 500W reichen voellig.


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Also ich hab mir jetzt den Rechner mal konfiguriert, ich nenn gad nochmal alle Punkte mit Preis:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150 169,75€    
Grafik Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express  267,69€
 Motherboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX  83,27€
RAM: 8GB Kingston ValueRAM PC3-12800U CL11  64,41€
System:OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation  79,90€
Netzteil: Seasonic M12II-650, 650 Watt, 80PLUS Bronze 79,79€
Gehäuse: Zalman Z5 Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil 38,12€
Festplatte: Seagate Momentus Spinpoint M8 1TB, SATA II 57,93€

Bin bei 865,86€
Davon natürlich noch die alten Teile abziehen

Was meint ihr, is das dann ein Top aktueller Gaming PC? Wie lang werde ich damit Spaß haben?

Wo im Konfigurator wähle ich SSD aus? Ist dies nötig zum zocken?

Wie ists mit dem RAM, lieber mehr nehmen oder reicht das völlig aus?

Lg


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Du wirst lachen, im Konfigurator gehts erst bei 650Watt los, zu viel schadet dem Rechner nicht oder?
Wie ists eigtl mit der Kühlung, muss ich was beachten oder ist die integriert?


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Okay, fragen haben sich erübrigt, letzte Frage an euch:

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express

oder

ASUS GTX660 Ti-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2048MB DDR5


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Also, mit dem PC kommst du die naechsten Jahre aus, wie lange genau du alles auf Ultra spielen kannst und ab wann du Abstriche machen musst bzw. die Grafikkarte aufruesten musst kann keiner genau sagen.

Bei Festpplatten und dann Solid State Drive.

8GB sind perfekt, 4 GB reichen im Moment sogar auch noch und 16 GB bringen in Spielen keinen merkbaren Vorteil.

Ja eben, wenn du die Grafikkarte erst auswaehlst werden nur noch Netzteile angezeigt, die den Wattvorgaben des Grakaherstellers entsprechen. Die sind aus den vorher genannten Gruenden aber ueberzogen, damit auch Billignetzteile genug Strom liefern. Ein 500W Netzteil wuerde reichen. Wenn du die Graka entfernst und erst das Netzteil auswaehlst, siehst du, dass es auch andere mit weniger Watt gibt. Dann kannst du die Graka nur nicht mehr auswaehlen. 
Eine Moeglichkeit ist es, die Graka nicht in den Konfigurator zu nehmen, sondern diese extra zu bestellen und dann selber einzubauen. Das ist auch wirklich sehr einfach.

Fuer die Kuehlung der Graka und CPU ist gesorgt, du kannst vll einen etwas besseren CPU Kuehler fuer 20-30 Euro nehmen, aber das ist nicht noetig, es macht den PC etwas leiser.
Fuer das Gehause reicht einer vorne zum Luft ansaugen und einer hinten zum ausblasen aus, um einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen. 
Bei deinem Gehause sind 2 Luefter dabei, sogar vorinstalliert denke ich.


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

So, hab mir den Rechner jetzt so bestellt!

Kennt ihr jemand, der Interesse an meinen alten Teilen (auch einzeln) haben könnte?

Was meint Ihr was mein jetziger Rechner komplett wert wäre?

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Geduld bei einem Hardware Anfänger!


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Di AMD R9 280X ist DEUTLICH stärker als die 660 Ti, selbst eine R9 270X ist schon schneller. Und die von Gigabyte ist zudem noch eher leise. 

Wegen Netzteils: das ist bei dem Konfigurator leider ein Minus, die zeigen dort nur Netzteile mit so viel Watt an, wie der Graka-Hersteller empfiehlt. Die wiederum übertreiben und geben zB 600W an, damit auch wirklich JEDES noch so billige Netzteil mit 600W ausreicht, weil vielleicht manches extrem schäbige mit 500W versagen könnte (da es wiederum nicht mal so gut wie ein 300W-Markenmodell ist).

Was du machen könntest: Grafikkarte weglassen, das genannte Makennetzteil oder ähnliches mit vlt. 450-500W einbauen und erst nach beenden der PC-Konfiguration und Bestätigung ie Grafikkarte dann noch eparat dazukaufen und selber einbauen.

650W wären nicht "zu viel" im Sinne, dass es schadet. Es ist nur so, dass die günstigeren 650W-Modelle idR nicht so effizient sind, d.h. Du zahlst zB 60€, und dein PC wird ständig ca. 10-15% mehr Strom ziehen als mit nem effizienten Markenmodell, das 450W hat.


*edit** ich hoffe, du hast die Gigabyte genommen?


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Hab mich für die Gigabyte entschieden, ihr habt mich ja super beraten und im Telefonservice von hardwareteile.de hat er das auch emphohlen.
Hab jetzt das Seasonic 650W Netzteil genommen, die paar Cent mehr Strom werde ich verkraften


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Also, das Seasonic ist wiederum schon sehr gut - dann zahlst Du halt jetzt mehr fürs Netzteil als nötig, aber schlimm ist das nicht


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Okay, hab dir ne PN wegen post #25 geschickt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Du koenntest es hier bei "private Kleinanzeigen" versuchen, und bei ebay mal schauen, was dort geboten wird.
Die Festplatte wuerde ich aber behalten, sei es fuer backups, sonstigen Schrott oder was auch immer 
Den PC als ganzen zu verkaufen mit Festplatte und Windows ist auch ne Option, wenn du eh alles neu hast, aber wie gesagt, die Einzelteile (Prozessor, MB und Ram) bringen auf Ebay recht viel. Schau mal bei "erweiterte Suche" bei beendeten Angeboten. Prozessor ca. 100, MB ca. 40, Ram ca 60 Euro, ganz grob.


----------



## Kkjell (7. November 2013)

Das ist mein Masterplan, hast du ne Ahnung was mein alter Rechner ca. komplett wert ist?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. November 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. Es ist ja immer eine Sache, was er Wert ist, und was die Leute bieten... Sagen wir du willst 350/400 Euro haben, weil ja RAM, CPU und MB alleine 250 Euro bringen. Dann ist es die eine Sache, dass der PC das vll *wert* ist, die andere Sache, ob Leute das auch wirklich bereit sind zu *zahlen*.
Denn fuer den Preis bekommt man schon neue PCs, die eine aehnliche Leistung haben.


----------



## Kkjell (10. November 2013)

Guten Morgen,
darf ich noch eine Frage zur Hardware stellen, unzwar werde ich ja mein aktuelles DVD Laufwerk einbauen, ist am Ausgang des Netzteils die Stromversorgung für das Laufwerk integriert?
=> SATA Stecker vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard und die Stromversorgung vom Netzteil (wie heißt dieser Stecker?) zum Laufwerk, oder muss man noch was beachten, BIOS etc.?
lg


----------



## NazcaGT (10. November 2013)

Du solltest wissen, das CoD:Ghosts ein richtig harten PC braucht.

Hier:

Min.


Intel Core 2 Duo E8220 2.66 GHz     (Mittlemäsiger CPU, haben  fast alle Laptops in der mittlegröße.)
Nvidia Geforce GTS 450                   (Mittlemäßige Grfikkarte, viele Laptops haben eine schlechte G.K.)
6 GB RAM                                      (Haben nur wenige Laptops und werden nicht oft benutzt, da viele 4 GB ram besitzen.)            +Brauchst deshalb min. eine 8 GB RAM karte.
Du brauchst min. einen Win 7 64-Bit (Also ein Vista kannst du nicht benutzen.)
Deine Grafikkarte müsste min. DirectX 11 (Oder auch DX 11) haben.
Du must eine gute HDD haben, da es 40 GB schluckt.




Da bruchst du einen guten PC, viel glüch.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Kkjell schrieb:


> => SATA Stecker vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard und die Stromversorgung vom Netzteil (wie heißt dieser Stecker?) zum Laufwerk, oder muss man noch was beachten, BIOS etc.?
> lg


 Nö, einfach Stromstecker und SATA-Kabel dran, dann sollt das Laufwerk beim nächsten PC-Start verfügbar sein.


----------

